# Do your siblings think you are a loser?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I know my sister does even though she never says it. A couple of years ago she told me I had no life when we were arguing, but she doesn't say that anymore. Probably because she's no social butterfly herself, although she definitely doesn't have social anxiety she is somewhat introverted too.


----------



## pantonals (Oct 9, 2014)

All throughout highschool my younger sisters would make fun of me and tease me for "not having any friends". It really hurt at the time, because I spent the time I wasn't in school just holed up in my room on my computer, desperately trying to make friends online.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nah, she's a bigger loser than me. I actually feel really bad for her.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When my brother and I were little, I used to be ashamed of him. Now he's the one who's ashamed of me. What goes around comes around.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Thankfully no. But only because I'm not as bad off as my older brother.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

pantonals said:


> All throughout highschool my younger sisters would make fun of me and tease me for "not having any friends". It really hurt at the time, because I spent the time I wasn't in school just holed up in my room on my computer, desperately trying to make friends online.


Aww that's sad. As for me, I know my bro and sis think I'm a loser even if they don't say it. I mean I've never been in a relationship, haven't had any close friends for over 5 years, have no job and never go out. I am the epitome of a loser while they have happy, normal lives full of friends, relationships, work, socialising and hobbies. I'm the black sheep of my family.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

they think i'm a loser but don't give me too much heat about it for various reasons, which is good.
reasons being that one lives a million miles away (succesfull and outgoing) so i never see him, one is always in prison so i do'nt see him and he knows I could fire back at him about different things in an argument, and the other one is also a little anxious (but less so)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My brother has never called me a loser. I think of myself as one so I assume other people think of me the same way.


----------



## angrybird83 (Nov 4, 2014)

My brother thinks the world owes him something.. I've many qualifications behind me but he would say he's made it and I'm the looser because I'm sick a lot and cry easily...


----------



## angrybird83 (Nov 4, 2014)

lol loser oop's


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep.

It's ok though, I think she's a dumb *****

luckily she's leaving for college. Glad I wont be dealing with her dumb *** anymore.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

I don't think so, but we don't always get along very well. He's only 15, but he's a little jerk most of the time. I tell him all the time that if he doesn't cut it out I'm going to literally beat the crap out of him as soon as he turns 18. 

I really hate the little b**tard sometimes.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I think me and my brother are ashamed of each other

He still lives in our **** old hometown with nothing but a movie theater.I left everyone behind to live in Austin

He has numerous friends. I have none 

He hates reading. I love Dostoevsky

He works out "constantly". I'm pretty ****ing lazy.

He's too wound up. I'm pretty chill.

He's going to college but I'm the only one of us who's had a job.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I dont think so. but, however i know that one of them complains to my mom a lot behind my back,., but never talks directly to my face . I cant make my mind up if I am being accused of being a lazy waster and they are trying to nit pick and make a fuss, or whether he is genuinely worried about me

i fact, both of them talk to my mom behind my back,, but avoid talking to me directly.

and my other brother virtually says nothing to me at all, even when in the house once a week. Like blatant ignoring, while talking to others.. This really frustrates me.

I feel uncomfortable in both their presences,. SO there is no motivation to attempt conversations. 

they think I have communication problems and cant talk, but its the atmosphere they make that make me feel uneasy. I can chat and talk, laugh to other people out with family a lot easier than I can with siblings. I think they underestimate me a lot, then when I achieve somethig they are taken aback, or even slightly resentful . but it gives me a great sense, of '' ha'' I told you so ' I dont get praise often at all. 

. My mom feels not quite easy with them either, but she is fine with me. ironically .or not so ironically.

probably just as well I dotn have to deal with them that much TBH..... very sad you cannot feel close to the people in your own family. treat me right and I will treat you right. I am a very likeable person but I don't think they see it.... other people out with family do.


----------



## Brittt (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't think my actual brother thinks that im a loser but my step siblings definitely do but I don't really care what they think though because I don't really like them either


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't think so. We have a good relationship and are supportive of each other.


----------



## silentlily13 (Aug 28, 2014)

My younger sister dosent. she seem to look up to me :\ I know my brother does. But then again he thinks everyones a loser.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

pantonals said:


> All throughout highschool my younger sisters would make fun of me and tease me for "not having any friends". It really hurt at the time, because I spent the time I wasn't in school just holed up in my room on my computer, desperately trying to make friends online.


This sounds so sad to me. I am an only child, so I could be on the computer without criticism from others (except my dad). Both my parents have no friends outside of family, so I was never seen as a lesser person or one to be made fun of. Siblings can be quite cruel, but maybe when they grow up, you all can be close (or are close?) Siblings can have some of the best relationships, but your story was sad for me to read, because if I did have siblings, it would've been the same for me, probably.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't think she believes that I'm a loser but she probably thinks that I shouldn't be in the situation that I'm in. Family love runs deep and she has been there for me to a very significant degree. In her heart, she's probably hopeful that I get through my struggles so that I can accomplish what she has (and she's my younger sister).


----------



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hm...well sometimes I actually do think that, unfortunately  I am older than my sister, and she isn't talkative at all either, but she does seem to have no problem with her shyness. Sometimes I would talk to her about my problems (I don't do that as much anymore) and she would just kinda look at me, like she doesn't care at all...

I think what really helps is to try to just forget what they think. I'm trying to do that, even though its still hard to go through it, because they don't bother to ask what's wrong.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

inane said:


> I don't think so. We have a good relationship and are supportive of each other.


Same here. Mine give a lot of support.


----------



## LunaBlitz (Nov 1, 2014)

I could care less what my siblings say about or to me. Because none of them have it all together anyway. And if they feel they need to say something negative to me I don't listen. Everyone has their flaws so no one can say anything about anyone. What they think doesn't matter to me because they don't determine my life in any shape.


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

Delete.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

They don't, at least I hope not, but they also don't know what's happening in my head half the time. So its hard.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure. My younger sister has achieved so much more in life than I have, and probably ever will. I presume she pities me at the very least.


----------



## anothermisanthrope (Nov 23, 2014)

My two sisters don't like me because I'm an introvert with only one friend. They both got pregnant before age 20 by real losers who won't support the kids. Suddenly _then_ they want to develop a relationship with _me_, which led to nothing but them leaving in tears asking why I was such a jerk.


----------

